# Teamspeak Probleme



## Severos (29. Januar 2009)

Guten Tag liebe Buffies.
Ich habe, seitdem ich meinen neuen Laptop habe, ständig Probleme mit der Nutzung von Teamspeak.
Zum einen kann ich, auch wenn das Headset richtig angesteckt ist, nichts hören bzw. sagen.
Zum anderen kann ich auch nichts über die Boxen hören, was schon sehr komisch ist.
Meine Soundeinstellungen sind alle voll, also habe nichts stummgeschaltet oder dergleichen.
Ich kann nur sehen, dass jmd. im Teamspeak spricht, jedoch nichts hören.
Das Laptop läuft auf Vista, was ich allerdings nicht für das Problem halte.
Kann mir vielleicht jmd. einen Ratschlag geben?
Das komische ist ja, dass ich manchmal was höre, manchmal aber auch nicht.
Und das Headset ist auch voll funktionsfähig.
Mahlzeit & nen schönen Tag 
Severos


----------



## Dalmus (29. Januar 2009)

Das gleiche ärgerliche Problem habe ich auch.
Neue Treiber haben nichts gebracht.

TS wieder schließen, andere Anwendung starten, TS wieder starten, dann tut's der Sound im Teamspeak bei mir meistens.
Werd mir wohl demnächst ein USB-Headset mit eingebautem Soundchip besorgen. Ich hoffe dann tut's alles anständig.


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2009)

Stell eventuell mal die Treiber im Teamspeak selber um. Irgendwo bei den Input/Output Settings.


----------



## Severos (29. Januar 2009)

Das mit den Settings mach ich schon sehr oft, bringt bei mir nur leider nichts :/
Das mit der anderen Anwendung starten, wie meinst das? Einfach irgendwas starten und das Teamspeak?


----------



## Gustav Gans (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hab das Problem auch gehabt mit dem Laptop und Vista. Denke schon das es an Vista liegt, aber konnte mir dann helfen indem ich immer TS vor WOW gestartet habe. 
Dann WOW gestartet, kam Ton vom Spiel, alle ok. Wenn kein Ton kam WOW nochmal gestartet bis ich was hörte. Entweder liegt es an Vista (was ich glaube) oder an der verbauten Soundkarte. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich mit TS im Autostartordner keine Probleme mehr das ich nicht gehört wurde ;-)

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## claet (29. Januar 2009)

doch ist ein vista problem, hab ich auch. erklären kann man das folgendermaßen. vista hat eine automatische erkennung welches ausgabegerät wo dranhängt. wenn du nun skype gestartet hast und steckst dann erst dein headset rein dann klappt die verknüpfung irgendwie nicht richtig. als fausregel kenn ich nur: erst alles hardwaretechnisch verbinden wie es sein soll, dann die software starten die sound ein/ausgabe nutzen soll. so hatte ich nie probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit jetzt hab ich skype geschrieben *kopf --> tisch*
gewohnheit, trifft auf TS vermutlich genauso zu


----------



## abe15 (29. Januar 2009)

Geht mal im TS auf Settings, Options und wählt unter Sound Devices in dem Sound Driver Kästchen "Dierect Sound".
Ich hatte mal das selbe Problem und das hat mir damals geholfen.


----------



## Cuthalion Mandavar (29. Januar 2009)

Hi

das Problem hatte ich auch und es lag an Vista^^

Führ TS einfach mal als Administrator aus,dann funktioniert es bei mir.

Cya

Cut


----------



## Dalmus (29. Januar 2009)

Severos schrieb:


> Das mit der anderen Anwendung starten, wie meinst das? Einfach irgendwas starten und das Teamspeak?


Japp...
Zuerst hab ich nur TS geschlossen und neu gestartet... das mußte ich aber manchmal bis zu 10x machen, bis ich endlich Ton hatte. Nervt dummerweise nicht nur einen selbst, sondern auch die Leute im TS, wenn sie dauernd die Meldung bekommen, daß man geht und wieder neu reinkommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann bin ich dazu übergegangen TS zu schließen, dann firefox zu starten und zu minimieren und danach TS wieder zu starten. So tut's das merkwürdigerweise dann meist auf Anhieb.



Gustav schrieb:


> hab das Problem auch gehabt mit dem Laptop und Vista. Denke schon das es an Vista liegt, aber konnte mir dann helfen indem ich immer TS vor WOW gestartet habe.
> Dann WOW gestartet, kam Ton vom Spiel, alle ok. Wenn kein Ton kam WOW nochmal gestartet bis ich was hörte.


Sorum funktioniert das auch. Allerdings dauert's halt länger WoW immer wieder neu zu starten, deswegen bin ich von der Lösung (bzw. Workaround) wieder abgekommen.^^


----------



## Severos (29. Januar 2009)

Okay, ich versuche das mal, danke euch allen! =)
Melde mich, falls es immer noch nicht klappen sollte.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Januar 2009)

Was hat das Thema eigentlich mit WoW zu tun?

Achja, RICHTIG -> Nichts!


----------



## noobi83 (29. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Was hat das Thema eigentlich mit WoW zu tun?
> 
> Achja, RICHTIG -> Nichts!


naja vllt nix direct mit wow aber mit jmd der sich hilfe suchend an seine com gewendet hat die vll das prob und die loesung kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg das noobi


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ists ja im richtigeren Forum... und nun Ende mit Beleidigungen und Spam und zurück zum Thema.


----------



## noobi83 (29. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt ists ja im richtigeren Forum... und nun Ende mit Beleidigungen und Spam und zurück zum Thema.


Ups "wech duck"

ok btt naja mein ts spint auch rum das es bald nicht mehr besser geht aber bei mir lags an vista das ja noch ma dieses schoene menu hat in dem man angeben kann in welchem slot welches kabel steckt aber habe dann mit viel rumprobieren den fehler gefunden bei mit waren die eingaenge falsch zugeordnet also quasi eine runde vertauscht 
mfg das noobi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tradolan (29. Januar 2009)

Hoi!

Gegebenenfalls in den Optionen -> Sound und Sprache "Sound im Hintergrund" de-aktivieren.

Bei mir hats geholfen weil sich der Ingame-Sound mit dem TS "_überlagerte_", auch bei verschiedenen TS-einstellungen...
Ich konnte die Leute zwar hören aber die hörten nur ein Brummen.

Hoffe es hilft,
DV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Böhse Elfz


----------

